# Golden Beeches in Autumn Sun



## rcarca (Nov 15, 2012)

I caught sight of these leaves as I was driving through Cookham towards the station, and had to stop:




Beech Trees by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF (To follow)




Beech Trees by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF (To follow)




Beech Trees by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF (To follow)

I thought they looked pretty darned magnificent. Don't know if I have done them justice.

Richard


----------



## rwmson (Nov 16, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 16, 2012)

Magnificent light! It's very hard to come by and when you do, Its hard not to get a great photo.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 16, 2012)

Too sharp for my taste. It feels like static noise invades my eyessssv ARARAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSDasdk.mnd,asda d,as damnsd,.ads .-,


----------

